# internet with PDA and cell phone



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Is there anyway I can connect a dell axim x51v (am thinking about getting one) to my motorola V325 cell phone to get full internet access (not just the basice verizon web on the phone service). I would like to get to the point where I can keep close tabs on rain with radar from weather sites (for exterior summer crew) and access and write e-mail better. Also looking into using the PDA to write up all estimates and keep track of all costs then syncing to the desktop. Any input or advice?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Not 100% sure, but pretty sure you can if the phone and pda are bluetooth connected. You would use the phone to dial up your regular ISP.
I think. :blink:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I use cingular's 8125 phone/pda combo. It has everything I used my palm pilot for including a camera. The internet connection allows you to connect with any web sites. I check weather.com several times a day. The best feature is that I set it to check my e-mail every 3 minutes so I get my on-line leads in real time. Now that my web-site has a "contact me form", I will get those leads real time. The camera takes good enough pictures that I can send pictures to customers without the hassle of going home/uploading/sending.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

treo 700w a bad mofo
windows www cell phone 
email camera put a gig memory card in you can have all ur pictures files documents everywhere you go... hmmm is that a good thing? yea


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

i used to use a audiovox pocket pc/phone/camera, even loaded it with 3rd party software that sync'd up with my quickbooks, I took on this quest for about 1 year and found myself losing myself within this thing. I consider myself to be pretty techie, and initially started this because I liked being the only one around who did it... It turned out to be a mistake. I think the technology just hasn't caught up to the way we see it in our heads. Like while trying to tap out an estimate on this little pda in front of a customer was a huge time waster. When the network was down, I wasn't emailing nothing. High speed internet pdas only currently work in the largest major cities.

Today (One year after my tech spree), I use successfully the following.
Pen and Paper for my estimates on site, it's quick, it's reliable.
I go home type it into quickbooks, then email it to them.
They reply to me through email, which gets forwarded to my blackberry in my truck.
I then call them on my military grade (dust proof, water resistant) walkie/cell (super cool new toy), then direct them to my website, with a password to view my private online schedule to pick thier own time from my 12 month in advance schedule.
They email me thier dates, then I send them back a response just before I sit down, eat supper, turn off my cell/blackberry, and spend the rest of the night with my family.

Anyhow, my point is/was that I found personally that there is a definate need for a more effecient way to tech out our contracting world to make life a little easier, to date however, my most valuable estimate tools, seem to still be the pen & the paper.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

CPSpool said:


> treo 700w a bad mofo...


I hate mine. I'm told the Palm OS version of the 700W is ok but I absolutely hate the Windows mobile version I have. It has not synced properly from day one, it locks up continually and the various PDA apps aren't well thought out. It requires manual dumping of temp files to maintain optimized memory levels. There are at least three other quirks the phone has that make it, for me, an unbearable p-o-s. I just had all the data services turned off after having the phone only 4 months. If I wasn't facing a stiff early cancellation penalty or could otherwise get a small phone on the cheap I'd ditch the thing all together.
I went out and got a Palm "Life Drive" and it works flawlessly. It synced up with my Outlook data perfectly on the firs try. The PDA apps are flexible and well thought out. The Palm Desktop app has some features that make it better than Outlook for calendar/contacts/tasks. It's too bad Palm hasn't fielded an E-mail client app.
The Palm has both blue-tooth and Wi-Fi capability. The Wi-Fi is nice because in addition to browsing (the browser and video display is way better than the Treo) syncs can be done without wiring it up to the PC. I haven't yet tried using the blue tooth for mobile web access via cell phone (I have a mobile 'web card' for my notebook) but I did note that the Palm has a 'dialer' function that lets you dial your cell phone via blue tooth link directly from Palm's contact app.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Danahy said:


> i used to use a audiovox pocket pc/phone/camera, even loaded it with 3rd party software that sync'd up with my quickbooks, I took on this quest for about 1 year and found myself losing myself within this thing. I consider myself to be pretty techie, and initially started this because I liked being the only one around who did it... It turned out to be a mistake. I think the technology just hasn't caught up to the way we see it in our heads. Like while trying to tap out an estimate on this little pda in front of a customer was a huge time waster. When the network was down, I wasn't emailing nothing. High speed internet pdas only currently work in the largest major cities.
> 
> Today (One year after my tech spree), I use successfully the following.
> Pen and Paper for my estimates on site, it's quick, it's reliable.
> ...


I am glad a techie likes pen and paper.
I use it too and also go home and type in the specifications in a lotus word pro proposal. I have different ones for different jobs.
Then I pdf and e-mail it as well.
The customer will sign and fax the approval page of the proposal,
give me credit card deposit over the phone and off we go!
The schedule thing is nice, but what if you run more than one crew.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

George Z said:


> The schedule thing is nice, but what if you run more than one crew.


hey George!
I don't have any crews, but if I did, I would proabable just make a new schedule for each crew I run. Or I would increase the size of the boxes to hold more names.


----------



## WestCoastVinyl (Jun 5, 2009)

Great input Dougchip! Can i suggest to you Twitvid  , I will let you figure out how you can use this with your phone/camera.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope he got it figured out after 3 years.

Andy.


----------

